# Sony's MHC-GN88D DVD Component System.



## Kannan (May 1, 2005)

Sony's MHC-GN88D DVD Component System.

*i5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/Kannan-BinaryBits/MHCGN88D.jpg

Sony's MHC-GN88D System will get your party pumping with outrageous sound! 

Packed with *680 Watts RMS *of Total High Power *(235W x 2) + (70W x 3)* which equals to *7500W* of RAW Power will shake the entire house.

Yes you read correctly 7500W of Power. Daily I am rocking my house with atleast 4000W of power and can hear the windows shaking. If you don't believe me, come to my house and see for your self.

For VCD/ACD & MP3 4000W is too much and you can't sit inside the room. But when you play the DVD Movie, due to discreet audio channels, you will need 7500W to enjoy theater quality sound effect.



> This system features a 5 Speaker Package with 14 Drivers,
> 
> 2 Front Main Speaker with Dual 8-inch Woofers,
> 2 Surround Speaker with Double 4-inch Woofers,
> ...





> Sound Formats:
> Dolby Digital Video,
> Dolby Digital Audio DVD,
> DTS,
> ...





> Sound Mode:
> Groove
> V-Groove
> 
> Groove mode is something which people say that it increases the BASS. But in reality it does lot of things depending upon the Sound Format. Groove is for Music and V-Groove for Movies.




Experience the most entertainment ever put on a shelf with the MHC-GN88D! 


*Images*
*i5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/Kannan-BinaryBits/MHCGN88D.jpg

*Component*
*i5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/Kannan-BinaryBits/component.jpg

*Front*
*i5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/Kannan-BinaryBits/front.jpg

*Rear*
*i5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/Kannan-BinaryBits/rear.jpg

*Center*
*i5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/Kannan-BinaryBits/center.jpg

*Sub-Woofer*
*i5.photobucket.com/albums/y181/Kannan-BinaryBits/sub.jpg

Costs around Rs.32,000/- now. Initially when I purchase, it was around Rs. 43,000/-

*This system has been replaced with the latest model MHC-GN100D. But people feel that MHC-GN88D's bass was more powerful than the MHC-GN100D.*

I feel this is the best a person can get regarding the Home theater.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 2, 2005)

It looks like and ad to me. Are you a dealer for this product?


----------



## Kannan (May 2, 2005)

I own this product and I am a Software Programmer. Not a dealer !


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 2, 2005)

Don't take me too seriously.
It's just that the images and specifications look like they came right out of a manual or website.


----------



## Kannan (May 2, 2005)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> they came right out of a manual or website.



Yeah, images were taken from Sony's website.


----------



## mamba (May 2, 2005)

have got GN70V . ROX 4  me


----------



## Kannan (May 12, 2005)

I came to know that the price have dropped less than 32,000/-   

Also it seems the dealers are now running out of this system.  :roll: 

If you have money and interested, get one soon or you will be out of luck.


----------



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

Seems like a got out of the box home theater but i still believe in a seperates system. But at the outset it looks like a very good deal of Rs.32,000/-
Did you check out some reviews of this system on the net??


----------

